# Paws or feet?



## Harbinger (Jul 1, 2013)

So my anthro race in my story is barefoot, they have have thick padded feet just like a wolf. Whenever they are mentioned should they always be labeled as paws or can they be called feet aswell?
Just thought feet was only to describe our kinda feet 
Dont wont to shove it down the readers throat that they're anthro's as all, but at the same time i want to have reminders here and there that its another race and world :/


----------



## Zenia (Jul 1, 2013)

Paws... are feet.

If they are walking upright on them I'd just call them feet, since 'paws' can also refer to 'hands.'


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

Feet paws!


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 1, 2013)

That makes sense, i've already explained how they're paws now so i'll just call them feet ^_^



Falaffel said:


> Feet paws!



Fuck now im confused again *scrabs story*


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll explain.
say feet paws like a 12 year old school girl on Christmas morning after she learned Justin Bieber is her gift.

It's cute.

Feet paws! :3

Anyways call em feet.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 1, 2013)

While choosing the right word can oftentimes be quite a difficult feet, you shouldn't let it give you too much paws.


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 1, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> While choosing the right word can oftentimes be quite a difficult feet, you shouldn't let it give you too much paws.



Good lord, how the hell did you come up with that wordplay?


----------

